# Opinions on this situation?



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

This is a little similar to a recent post but not as extreme. My next door neighbor of 6 years died last November. She had two cats. After she died her family came and cleared everything out of the house, had an estate sale, this was in like February of this year, and the house has been vacant ever since but not for sale. A couple of days ago my son told me there was a cat in the house. I went over and looked in the windows and sure enough, one of the cats was in the window looking back at me. Everything appears to be gone from the house, I literally only saw a broom, dustpan, and a can of friskies on the counter. Now someone is feeding the cat, she looked ok, but I only see a car over there about once every week to two weeks. I'm not sure what to think about this situation. I want to go over in the morning and put a note on the door saying I live next door and I can come over and check on the cat during the week. Thoughts?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the poor kitty! Do you think the other cat might be there too? If someone only comes once every week to 2 weeks, what kind of condition is that house going to be in? Litterbox? Yikes.

That's really, really weird to just leave a cat there. 

Any chance you could catch the person during a visit? Maybe you can get a sense of what kind of person this is before you leave a note. I don't see how anyone could take offense at your offer. If it were me, I'd be so grateful, but you never know.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I would post a note on the door or talk to the person if you see him/her. It is possible the owner/buyer thought the cat was lost and the cat made it back in to the house through some opening.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I would put a note in an envelope and slide it under the door. If its only getting checked on once every two weeks it won't be in good condition for long. Poor thing.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Leave the note. It can do no harm. The cat may have been left there to discourage rodents from moving in. It does happen.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd definitely try to make contact.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I left a note today, I'm also going to try to catch them when I see a car over there. I looked in the windows again to try to see if it's one or two cats, but I didn't see either. She had a solid black cat and a tortie, the one I saw is the tortie. I did see the litterbox and a bag of litter.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

the note can't hurt, but i can hardly see only checking on cats once or twice a week. maybe they have someone in the neighborhood with a key going over and that's why you don't see a car. otherwise, i can't imagine trying to sell a house where cats have been living unsupervised.

since you live next door maybe you can offer to "foster-supervise" (if you don't have way too many things to do already) the cat until it gets adopted out? that way you don't have to put your own through anything, and if you just put an ad up explaining the situation maybe someone will take it (them?). and just advertise a price that you can tell the person calling is waived if you think they're okay, so you can weed out the people who call for free cats because they have ill intentions. i know that sounds incredible but people do it.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

There could be another neighbor checking on her, I hadn't considered that. I had thought that if they do want to rehome the cat I could see if the rescue I volunteer with would do a courtesy listing. The house isn't for sale and the situation seems like it would be ok provided someone was checking in often. It must be so boring for the cat though, especially if there is only the one.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So a new development, I heard from the lady's daughter who said I can have the cat or see if the rescue I volunteer with can adopt it out. She also said it's not the nicest cat ever. I don't want another cat so I'm going to see if the rescue will list her and just have her stay next door for now. She's going to let me in over there so I can see for myself what she's like.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i lol'd at "not the nicest cat ever". hey, some cats are probably like people, kind of cranky and like it when there's no one else around. good that she called you though. i wonder what happened to the other one.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll ask her about the other one....maybe it was nicer and someone in the family took it home. I'm concerned that this cat isn't exactly adoptable though, I've lived here 6 years and the cat was fully grown when I moved in, so let's say she is 7+ and "not that nice". Not the best situation .


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok, chatted with the daughter and the son for a long time today, got some good news and some bad. The good news is I got alot of info and the cat isn't mean, just timid and shy and tends to hide from new people. She was friendly with my neighbor and with her nurse and sits in laps once she gets to know you, so they say. Her name is Surprise, she is 8 y/o, spayed, and was born to a neighborhood stray which is how my neighbor got her.

Bad news is, the house is in forclosure. They think they have maybe a month before the bank takes ownership and she needs to be out by then. I can't take her, at least not in a month, not until my fosters get adopted, and I'm afraid an 8 y/o timid cat would be a permanant foster for someone. I didn't ask why they couldn't take her and I'm kicking myself for it. I will next time.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there any rescues or foster homes you know of that can take her for a little while? Even if she has to keep switching foster homes, it's better than a shelter and she will get more exposure to new people.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm really glad that the woman's children turned out to be normal people who are at least showing concern for the cat - although they won't take the cat to a shelter themselves? It makes me wonder what they were planning to do when the house got foreclosed upon?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm hoping a family member will take her in and foster her while the rescue lists her, or else make a donation for her care.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thats no way for a cat to live. How sad. Hopefully you can find the kiiy a temp foster home asap. The longer this cat is issolated in there the more its going to revert into its timidity and possible semi feral state.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

That is a really big concern Mitts & Tess. If I can get Payton adopted out in the next month and the family won't foster her, I will take her for now, but I think she will be unhappy in my house with 2 dogs, 4 cats, and 2 kids. She has lived with another cat and a dog before though, so who knows, it could go either way.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Can you find a temporary foster home for now?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Dang editing limit....hissss

This cat might do well with a savvy cat person who could work with it. Go to the feral cat section of CF. Look under the sticky Taming feral kittens and cats. Look for Heidis Kitty Boot Camp. Lots of great tips that has work for us who have socialized cats and kittens.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Can you find a temporary foster home for now?


I'm trying to. I've sent out some emails and one person responded to me yesterday and is helping.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is great news. Thanks for coming to this kittys aid.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

An odd twist on this story...I contacted the family to get a picture and a bio for the rescue so they could list her and start looking for a foster and I was told that someone broke into the house yesterday and stole the cat??? She said she came to the house yesterday to check on her and the front door was wide open and the cat was gone. I have no idea what to think of this. I know they know it wasn't me because they would have given her to me. Hoping she is with some animal lover...I'm on the lookout just in case it was an escape and I have my garage open. :/


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That stinks! Put food outside for her and see if you can find her that way


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very weird.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you mean to say someone broke into the house to purposefully steal the cat, or that the cat happened to be there when the house was broken into and likely escaped when the door was open? Because if you mean someone broke in to steal the cat that's really disturbing. I hope you're able to find her wandering the area. If she escaped she probably didn't go far and is hiding away under a bush really scared.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

At the risk of sounding unkind, maybe someone "accidentally" left the door open so they didn't have to deal with the problem.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Carmel, I don't know, she made it sound like the only thing missing was the cat, but I'm betting it was either what Jacq said or some kids broke in to party or whatever in a vacant house and left the door open. I didn't hear anything though and I was home all day and night. It is directly next door. It is possible some animal lover broke in and took the cat, but I am keeping an eye out anyway because it isn't likely. The cat used to be indoor/outdoor so it knows the area. It's been raining lots from the hurricaine so that's why I left my garage open. If I find her outside I will bring her in and make it work.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know what the he11 is going on, but the cat is definitely in the house, I looked in the window and saw her not 5 minutes ago. I don't know if they tried to let her "go free" and failed, if they really couldn't find her and thought she got out, or if they just didn't want to take a picture and write a bio. This gets weirder every day. I'm going to talk to my family and consider taking her as a temporary foster if they will still give her to me. I just don't know...6 cats...I'm worried about stress on my other animals.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Could one of your cat friends foster her and work with her?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Could one of your cat friends foster her and work with her?


I hope so, a picture will help so much, I can get her pic and bio on the cat foster's fb page. Or if I can get Payton adopted, she has the best chance and has a Petco event this Saturday.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If you do get her and she goes to the event (which is very stressful on a cat) one piece of advice I could give you is to go to the event with your friend and be the person representing the cat so you will be the one to let people know her background and about her shyness. You want this to be a good fit with the person your matching her with. 

Lack of information about a cat results in returns or being dumped outside. Emphasize indoor only, no declawing, wear a collar with tag or chip her, and if it doesnt work out you want them to return her, there will be no condemnations if they do. Best of luck on this. Your a good soul for watching out for her.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Wow...*

May I just say that people are really strange?? I guess it's possible that they couldn't find the cat and thought she was gone, but why would the door be open? Of course, I don't see why they wouldn't want you to help the cat either, since they don't want her. I hope it all works out alright! Poor kitty!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Mitts, Payton is my other foster that I'm trying to get adopted, I was thinking if I could get her adopted Sat or soon, I could bring the cat next door in and work with her with less stress. 

The cat next door is named "Surprise" but I would like to change it to "Confetti" if I get her. The family made it sound like she was semi feral, but I went over today, I saw her in the cracked window, and I talked to her through the window. She answered me with a meow every time I spoke, and I definitely felt like she wanted to interact with me or at the very least wanted food or something.

It's all very strange, maybe she had gotten out and they found her, who knows. Whenever I talk to them it sounds like they want my help tho.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

OK I get it now. Sorry! 

I would get pushy with the people to release Confetti to you. She sounds very lonely. 

I love her new name! Very fun name!

Fingers crossed for the adoption event Saturday or soon for Payton.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I took her picture through the window with my phone, lol. It's a terrible pic, but she's in there. She is crying so much when I go over and look in the windows that I decided to go ahead and take her as a foster.

I lived next door to her former owner for 6 years, she cat sat for me when I went out of town twice, she made chicken soup for my daughter when she had to have surgery. She was a real neighbor, the kind you actually talk to and get to know. I know she loved her pets and she knew I love mine, I hope she would want me to have her cat.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm sure she'd be happy that you're taking care of her baby! I also imagine she'd be quite peeved that her kids haven't done a better job. I'm only 25 and I've already made my mom and husband swear that on the off chance something would happen to me, they'd take care of my little ones, not send them to a shelter or throw them out. (and they know very well that if they did, I'd manage to haunt them and cause a scourge of rats to inhabit the house or something, to make them wish they had a cat hahaha)


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, I'm picturing the pied piper in reverse. 

Her kids are nice people, they took care of her when she was sick, her daughter even moved in with her for a while, but just not cat people I guess. This may be crazy, but my fosters will eventually get adopted even if this one doesn't for a while, and I can always switch fosters around if it gets to be too much, though I'd rather not. There is always a cat that needs saving and they have come out of the woodwork lately. I say no alot, but this one is too close to home.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

As a cat person, I can't imagine anyone not being a cat person, but yes, somehow some people are not. I think it's really great that you're taking her in, though. Kudos to you for helping yet another kitty in need.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im happy to hear that. She is looking down on you smiling. Nice to be reminded there are good people in the world like you there for the kitties.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, fingers crossed, Payton has an application on her and the applicant is meeting me at the adoption event tomorrow to see her in person. If everything goes perfectly, and hey, why wouldn't it , Payton will be adopted tomorrow and Confetti can come over on Sunday.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

**

Yay for both Payton and Confetti!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

We are keeping all fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

How'd it go?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am still getting Confetti, I was hoping Sunday so I could have a couple days off with her, but it looks like Wednesday now.

Payton's applicant was a no show and she is still with me also. There were three adoptions, all kittens though.

Here's a better pic of Confetti:










I'm posting her on the fb page with a sad story to hopefully get some interest going.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Good grief...that IS weird.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww she's a pretty girl! I hope you find someone really great to give her a furever home!


----------



## LestatTheCat (Sep 1, 2012)

That whole situation sounds weird...."someone broke in and stole him" but then the kitty is still in there?

I think they are probably so stressed with the foreclosure that the cat is the last thing on their mind (like someone said above, some people just aren't cat people) - and while they'd probably like to get her a foster home they think it's and ok thing to do (and easier) to just leave the door open and let her get "stolen". 

If they have someone next door trying to help - then they know they're going to have to answer to you - so, that's why I think the stolen story came up and they were hoping the poor guy would leave...I know that's a cynical view but come on - they left the cat in the house in the first place, all alone.

Thank goodness this cat has you and let's all hope that someone adopts this beautiful cat!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Another strange twist in this continuing crazy saga....a couple pages back I mentioned that my neighbor had a black cat also, but I had assumed it died or the family had it b/c it wasn't in the house and there had been no mention of it. I think I may have found it today, and I think it is living at least partially in my detatched garage/storage thingy. I have seen evidence of an animal in there, fur and pee smell, but I had never seen a cat, but today I saw a very thin black cat go in there and then come back out. I went to get food and it was gone, but I left the food.

I have never seen any ferals or strays in the neighborhood, so my theory is that this is the other cat that belonged to my neighbor, and it possibly got out or was let out at some point and the family just left it out there. At any rate I will be trying to trap it.

As far as Confetti, she is still in the house and they are still checking on her periodically, but they have not responded to my offer to go ahead and take her. She is at least fed and sheltered though, so black kitty is priority #1 for now, and I guess I will figure out what to do once I see if it's feral or not. So fingers crossed not feral. :/


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok now the story about someone breaking in _really_ doesn't fly. Did they ever mention that there were two cats? Maybe they'd left the door open accidentally and felt guilty because the one cat got out and they didn't know what happened to him/her? That would be the give-them-the-benefit-of-the-doubt scenario. At any rate, the woman's children are seeming less and less nice - either they flat out didn't care what happened to the cats or they're seriously clueless.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

The family never mentioned two cats, but i knew the lady that died fairly well and i know for a fact that she had two cats, 1 black and 1 tortie, (as well as a dog that died shortly before she did) and I am under the impression they are littermates. I have looked in the windows a few times since she died and only ever seen the tortie and when I asked about her they didn't mention the other one, so I think if that's the other cat, that it had already gotten out before I inquired about the one still inside.

I don't believe the break in story _at all_, I believe best case scenario the tortie got out and they thought she was gone but they found her, and worst case scenario they were trying to let her out.

I have zero idea what would motivate this, unless they just decided that dealing with me and the rescue would be a pita.

There is also the possiblity that this black cat is an entirely new cat, but I think my other theory makes sense.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You are dealing with some seriously strange people.... any luck getting the black kitty or Confetti yet?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I just saw the black one yesterday for the first time and I have food out. Hopefully a trap early next week. I hope to have some good news on at least one of these two soon.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

My food outside is being eaten, so that's good news unless it's being eaten by a raccoon....I am borrowing a hav-a-hart trap and I will keep you posted. 

I also have another application on Payton, so fingers crossed again.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It's probably a cat, rat, or raccoon... maybe a little of all three. Hopefully you'll be able to trap the cat. Even if it seems feral, who knows how long it may have been outdoors... it may have converted to a feral state.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck with both trapping the black kitty and finding Peyton a home!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

My experience has been that if kitties are eating the food, there's always a little kibble left in the bowl, whereas if a critter has gotten to it, the bowl is licked clean. 

I hope things go well for both kitties! They'll appreciate what you're doing for them.


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh my... that story had so many twists and turns. I read it like a soap opera. 

Kudos to your for caring and of course, you will keep us updated! I don't understand why they just don't turn her over to you... straaaange.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

spirite said:


> My experience has been that if kitties are eating the food, there's always a little kibble left in the bowl, whereas if a critter has gotten to it, the bowl is licked clean.


Then you probably haven't fed a starving cat, Blacky's dish is often cleaned out from the feral cats that sneak in (and Blacky used to eat all the leftovers we threw outside when she was feral)... plus, it depends on how much was left. And maybe the cat got to it first and critters cleaned up later.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

This needs to turn into a Lifetime Movie.

(That also means it has to have a happy ending... and also a sexy fireplace scene.)


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

With a cat? I know we all love our cats but that's just wrong.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*Lol*



Huge said:


> With a cat? I know we all love our cats but that's just wrong.


That cracked me up... I assume/hope she meant with people :-D


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, this is indeed a strange saga. I hope everything turns out well. *Keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol, fortunately for all of you my fireplace is broken. 

And I have nothing to report yet except the food is still being eaten by something.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Huge said:


> With a cat? I know we all love our cats but that's just wrong.


Lifetime, I said, not Showcase!

(British version: BBC2 I said, not Channel 5)

(USA version: ABC I said, not Fox)


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Major update, I'm the friggin cat whisperer, at least as long as I have freeze dried salmon treats....the house has been forclosed, Confetti left inside, doors unlocked thank god. I went over and went inside hoping she wasn't in there anymore, but she was, hiding in the litterbox. She hissed at me majorly, I went home and got freeze dried salmon treats and came back. Still hissing like crazy, actually approaching me hissing...I was like oh crap, I'm about to be attacked...I put the treats on the floor and she came and ate them, then started twirling around my legs, headbutting me, meowing. I knelt down and she was all over me, rubbing on me and letting me scratch her face. I got up to go home and get a carrier and she hissed again??? Anyway, I'm in panic mode trying to rearrange a foster right now because I think she'll need extra attention, but here she is, first terrible pics:










And her leaning into my face scratches:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Poor skinny thing.


----------



## MystiqueCatownr8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Poor little kitty. Bet she is sad. Lost everyone she cared for and nobody wants her.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww who would leave a cat in a foreclosed house?! She could have starved  I'm so glad you went in to see if she was still there. I hope she doesn't end up too traumatized by it all. Poor baby girl! Thank God for people like you!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Update #2, black kitty is living in my detached garage for sure, saw her(?) up close for the first time today, went out and caught her eating. Not sure its the same one I thought it was or the one I saw before even, tiny thing, maybe 6 months old. Maybe feral, not sure, but I finally found a friend with a trap and feral experience. She is bringing me a trap on Saturday and hooked me up with a free spay/neuter place. In the meantime, the weather is good so she has a box of old linens she appears to be sleeping in, food, and water in the garage. I am relieved to know I'm not feeding a racoon or a rat. I would hear her scurry sometimes out there and it gave me the creeps. Calling her "Mouse" for now.

This has been a crazy day. Feeling completely overrun by cats


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Those kitties are really lucky to have you, especially Confetti. 

I can't believe that people left a cat inside a house that was foreclosed on. I mean, they knew she was there, right? 

It does seem like she'll need extra attention if she was hissing when you got up to leave. Either the treats won out over fear and as soon as the treats left, the fear came back, or she was really unhappy that you were leaving and letting you know. It doesn't seem like she was really afraid though, since she was giving you some lovin', so maybe she's just really traumatized about being left alone.  Were the people leaving any food for her? She's so thin.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, better overrun by cats than rats? I'd be creeped out too. I heard something random scurrying in my closet (turns out it was just outside the wall of the house, not in the closet) and I refused to go back in until someone else checked it out hahaha. I hope you have great luck catching Mouse and that Confetti is adjusting well!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok I'm doing a little write up for Confetti that will be posted on the rescue website, and now I'm not quite sure about the name Confetti. If anyone has any suggestions, now is the time...in the morning she will be stuck with whatever name I give her until she gets adopted. Also considering "Shasta" and "Sookie" which would be a combination of the first letter of her old name (which was "Surprise") and a tribute to my recently passed Pookie who basically looked identical to her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think Confetti is a wonderful name. I vote to stay with it. Next cat you rescue can be Shasta!

I named a cat Sookie after Sookie Stackhouse. Its a fun name too. The rescue after Shasta can be Sookie. : )


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I like all three names; go with your gut or see which she responds to most.


----------

